
First Rule of Usability?  Don't Listen to Users - brlewis
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/20010805.html
======
dpapathanasiou
Just reading the headline, I thought this was yet another 37signals badass,
but the point of the article is "Watch Users Work", which is a terrific
strategy.

------
madanella
Here is a funny post that disagrees a bit.

<http://lrk.livejournal.com/24906.html>

------
timg
Now that's what I was trying to say. Those users were about to drive me out of
my mind!

------
skinner696
this particular article is a decent tip but i'm always very wary of jakob
nielsen; he's definitely the biggest whore of the usability space.

